# Mk3 dash swap in my mk2? Wiring and connectors?



## sleeper1991 (Jun 8, 2010)

So im doing a mk3 vr6 swap in my 92 mk2 with the full dash converson. 
I had a couple question on wiring and connectors. The full mk2 wiring harness is still in the car would it be easir for me to complete remove the the harness and fuse box and wire up the complete mk3 vr6 harness or can I cut and splice. 

I really need some help never done this before will be greatly appreciated!!:beer:


----------



## kingof90 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2444980-The-DIY-Thread!!!!!!!-Ive-been-waiting-for-it


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

This has to be pretty well documented. Just curious, what year is your MK2?


----------

